# Flushing coolant



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Dex-Cool in these cars is supposed to be 150k miles or 5 (?) years. Unless you're having cooling system issues, I'd leave it be for right now. 

There should be a petcock in one of the corners of the radiator to drain the system. Then, refill through the overflow tank.


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

The dealer I brought mine to for replacing the water pump vacuumed it out, but I bet a shop-vac would work just as well if you can find a way to close all the gaps/connect it to the hose.


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks guys I thought is was good for 5 years dealer told me it should be flushed at 50 k no problems still bright red sometimes missing coolant now and then but no leak that I can see do smell it under hood but always was there since new. I still have original water pump too.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The way some of these cars are loosing coolant they never need to be flushed.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Jewel Red 5 said:


> Thanks guys I thought is was good for 5 years dealer told me it should be flushed at 50 k no problems still bright red sometimes missing coolant now and then but no leak that I can see do smell it under hood but always was there since new. I still have original water pump too.


I had the same exact problem with my 2011 lt1 took it in three times for coolant smell under the engine. The mechanic at the dealer said he smelt it too but could not find a leak. I had the dye put in the coolant and the whole nine yards. 

The last time I had it in they replaced the water pump and the thermostat housing gasket. Something with the original design of the water pump bolts and the gasket has a problem because after they did this work I do not have the smell and the coolant has not budged. So my theory is that is was such a small leak it was evaporating before it had a chance to drip on the ground because I never had anything on the ground underneath the car. I just hope it fixed it permanently.


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks it's going back in next week lost 1/2 inch coolant in 2 weeks no signs of any leaks anywhere had car on lift and everything looks clean and dry all hoses too. Will post outcome when I get it back.


----------

